# Dell Studio 14 Laptop  OR MACbOOK



## techmaniack (Jul 11, 2010)

hi friends i am looking for a laptop recently and also started a couple of threads in the wrong section! neways my question is which laptop should i prefer:
*1)Dell(TM) Studio 14 Laptop (T540530IN8)* (aaprx 55k aftr customisation)

*Intel® Core™ i7-720QM (1.6GHz, 4        Cores/8 Threads, turbo up to 2.8 GHz, 6MB Cache)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)
4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
14” High Definition 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530
Now with Microsoft® Office Starter 2010! * 

*
2)Apple macbook* (60k)*

# .4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB on-chip shared L2 cache
# 1066MHz frontside bus
# 2GB (two 1GB SO-DIMMs) of 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 4GB
# 250GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA hard disk drive
AirPort Extreme 802.11n Wi-Fi wireless networking; IEEE 802.11a/b/g compatible4

Built-in Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR (Enhanced Data Rate)

Built-in 10/100/1000BASE-T Gigabit Ethernet (RJ-45 connector)

8x slot-loading SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory5*



*what i care about*

-Video editing/converting
-Web Designing (Adobe Dreamweaver, Flash, Flex, )
-XAMPP
-Multiple OS's
-VMWare(a couple of virtual machines)
-a lot of coding as i am an engg student. (i.e keyboard and mousepad should be friendly)

*What i don't care about*

-Weight
-Looks


i doubt about only one thing that this Core i7 720QM has a clock frequency of *1.6Ghz* would this affect the performance, as compared to a 2Ghz Core i5 or Core2Duo? coz if i go for a Corei5 or Core2Duo, i get more of RAM plus more Graphics memory...

Comment by any MACbOOk user would be very helpful, Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2010)

that studio config is anyday better than macbook's but the GPU is a weak spot. see if you can get one with a newer dx11 GPU. check Sony Vaio E series too.


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 11, 2010)

i used a macbook pro and its awesome. i'm using it for movie editing (just 3-4 movies so far after a year) and photoshop with dreamweaver. i dont used flash. m a web developer too and uses xamp for php and mysql. it works flawlessly. u won't ever need a mouse with the multi touch thingy. apple is apple. its just different and u will learn to like it within a week or two. i used windows laptops for over a decade if u wanna know and i'm very happy with my macbook pro. i will never buy another windows pc if not for some weird reason. sometimes, there are software which doesn't suppose mac and need to run through vmware. never had any issue so far. the mac hasn't hang up even once! no virus issue either.

but then, the configuration of the dell laptop is also very good. windows has an advantage of countless number of software (pirated) while for mac, its hard to find pirated copies  ...nobody in his/her right mind buys software, right? lol

its upto to decide.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2010)

Looking at the config studio is the better choice. But look at acer etc. And try to get a dx11 gfx card.


----------



## techmaniack (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah even i've heard abt Acer Laptops but then u c the after sales service from Dell is better!!!

Pls suggest A Laptop within 55k or so, i'd be buying one in this week itself so it *URGENT*


----------



## jayantr7 (Jul 11, 2010)

studio is better in this budget..best macs are available above 100,00...


----------



## Pravas (Jul 12, 2010)

jayant_raj7 said:


> studio is better in this budget..best macs are available above 100,00...


+1


----------



## hahahari (Jul 12, 2010)

studio is great for your needs.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2010)

@techmaniack,
I do not know which city you live in but if you have any Apple Authorised Resellers (like iStore, Imagine, etc.) where you do, walk into one of them and take a look at a Mac. They will allow you to freely use the Mac for as long as you want and you can have them point out the differences and advantages of the Mac to you. If you decide that you like Mac OS X, buy a Mac; if you don’t, buy the Dell Studio. Make an informed choice.

If you have any questions about Macs, feel free to post them here. Wish you luck with your purchase.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

Dell Studio is better in terms of hardware, Macbook I guess has a better  OS (basing on the fact that OS X has a Unix base rather than  experience), I would suggest to get the Dell Studio and try dual booting  it with Linux, which will serve for your *nix needs in Engineering  perfectly. Obviously if you don't care about games, you should try the  OS X as well, it might very well be a good blend of Unix plus support  for Adobe Software for you.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2010)

Heh, the lack of games is not really a valid argument against Mac OS X anymore. Visit this URL and check out the “Mac Games Now Available” column on the left. A lot of the bestsellers on Windows are regularly being ported over to Mac OS X now and it even has Steam on it now. And that’s not to mention the thousands of famous formerly PC-only titles that have unofficially been ported over to Mac OS X using Cider buy enthusiastic fans. It’s illegal but at least they are available.

Of course, the collection is still much smaller than what is available for Windows but you will not be starved for video game entertainment on the Mac, that’s for sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

That's true, the porting of Steam and Source engine games to Mac OS X has given a HUGE boost to Mac OS X gaming market. Still for medium to heavy gaming, Windows is sadly the choice.
@Techmaniak:
You can also buy the Macbook, triple boot with Windows Server 2008 (free via dreamspark for students like you), and a distro of Linux and have the best of all the three worlds.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2010)

aryayush said:


> Heh, the lack of games is not really a valid argument against Mac OS X anymore. Visit this URL and check out the “Mac Games Now Available” column on the left. A lot of the bestsellers on Windows are regularly being ported over to Mac OS X now and it even has Steam on it now. And that’s not to mention the thousands of famous formerly PC-only titles that have unofficially been ported over to Mac OS X using Cider buy enthusiastic fans. It’s illegal but at least they are available.
> 
> Of course, the collection is still much smaller than what is available for Windows but you will not be starved for video game entertainment on the Mac, that’s for sure.



it's not just gaming. 


Intel® Core™ i7-720QM (1.6GHz, 4 Cores/8 Threads, turbo up to 2.8 GHz, 6MB Cache)
 vs
2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB on-chip shared L2 cache


4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
vs

# 2GB (two 1GB SO-DIMMs) of 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 4GB

Macbook on the other hand is better in aspects like(when compared to Dell Studio 14):

GPU
display
OS options
build

If the Op can get that Dell Studio 14 with a GPU like HD57xx series, it will be one hell of a buy.

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

btw, these two models look to be more balanced :

VPCEA16FG : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India
VPCEB26FG : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2010)

Again with the hardware comparisons. When will you guys learn that a computer is more than just the sum of its parts? When comparing a Mac to any other computer, the _only_ factor that matters if whether you like Mac OS X or not. That’s it! If you like Mac OS X, buy a Mac; if you don’t, don’t. Comparisons of individual hardware components are mute.

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> You can also buy the Macbook, triple boot with Windows Server 2008 (free via dreamspark for students like you), and a distro of Linux and have the best of all the three worlds.


“Best of all three worlds?” Sounds more like a nightmare of all three words to me, what with all the various differences between the three operating systems and having to reboot all the time.

Does he want to use a computer just for the sake of using a computer or as a means to an end? Because I sure as hell cannot imagine anyone actually getting anything done if they are switching between three operating systems on a regular basis.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

aryayush said:


> “Best of all three worlds?” Sounds more like a nightmare of all three words to me, what with all the various differences between the three operating systems and having to reboot all the time.


You doesn't HAVE TO reboot. Note the word "HAVE". Neither of the OSes will interfere with each other. And with that the user can have reasonable objective which one is the most reasonable to use according to the needs rather than just blinkly jumping "OMG it's mac, it's soo cool" or "my game xyz don't run, awww", etc. Of course buying a Mac and not using OS X will be waste of money, but how about the reasonable objective?



> Does he want to use a computer just for the sake of using a computer or as a means to an end? Because I sure as hell cannot imagine anyone actually getting anything done if they are switching between three operating systems on a regular basis.


Well that is only YOUR imagination. Work can be segmented for each OS if it is required(I personally do it between Linux and Windows), and nothing could beat learning each of the OS for (that's an opinion). And each OS is worth a try.
Again any of those OS can be removed at any time and any kind of discomfort experienced with dual/triple-booting and all will dissappear. As I will repeat a reasonable objective is more desired rather than blatant fanboism.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2010)

aryayush said:


> Again with the hardware comparisons. When will you guys learn that a computer is more than just the sum of its parts? When comparing a Mac to any other computer, the _only_ factor that matters if whether you like Mac OS X or not. That’s it! If you like Mac OS X, buy a Mac; if you don’t, don’t. Comparisons of individual hardware components are mute.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...



You not switching between OSes doesn't mean that none should. And given the OPs usage, h/w does play a big part here. All that the OP has asked is to suggest some models. His budget is 60k. If you want to help, just post a brand/model that you think suites his needs and a link to check price etc. Plain and simple. Let we PC guys worry about OSes and h/w. 

In one sentence: Suggest a mac for the budget and leave the discussion to us and Mute it!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 16, 2010)

@techmaniak I'd suggest you to go for Dell Studio 14 simply because it has superior hardware. Coupled with Windows 7 64-bit, it'll perform much better than the MacBook. I'm not saying that you shouldn't try out a Mac but looking at your needs, I feel that Dell Studio will suit you better.

As you said, you would be converting videos and running Virtual PCs on your laptop which I suppose needs powerful hardware. Just try out both the laptops and then decide what you want. You might like Mac OS X.

@aryayush Let's suppose for a minute that Mac gets all the games available on Windows. The question now is, "Are the current Macs capable enough to run those games?". I tried some of the recently released titles on my MacBook( C2D 2.4Ghz & nVidia 9400M) and it was struggling really bad even on medium settings. Performance is what techmaniak needs and I don't think MacBook could beat Dell Studio 14 in that department.


----------



## techmaniack (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks guys for showing so much interest. I have almost made my mind to go with Dell (15 instead of 14, as some people suggested that there might be heaing issues with 14+i7...) Here is the config.



*PROCESSOR*	Intel® Core™ i7-740QM (1.73GHz, 4Core/8Threads, turbo boost up to 2.93Ghz, 6M cache)	
*OPERATING SYSTEM*	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit 	
*SECURITY SOFTWARE*	McAfee(R) Security Center- 30-Day Trial Version	
*HD DISPLAY*	15.6 " 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™	
*MEMORY*	4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (operates at 1066MHZ for Core i3/i5, and i7-620M processors)	
*HARD DRIVE*	500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive	
*OPTICAL DRIVE*	Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities	
*BATTERIES* 6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery	
*KEYBOARD*	Dell(TM) Backlit Keyboard with Touchpad (English)



there is only one doubt in my mind, the *1.73Ghz* will this processor be slower than than the i5's in the similar price range???
Has any one of you OR any of your friends used Intel Corei7 720/740???
pls reply ASAP i'd be ordering my laptop within a couple of days...
-Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2010)

in the current gen, clock speed doesn't matter much. core i7 will be lot faster than core i5 for AV encoding tasks but for gaming, core i5 may have upper hand.  btw, what GPU does that laptop model have?


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 21, 2010)

macbook pro has 10 hours battery life, 10x times better hardware (not in terms of processor and ram) which is the look and feel, multi touch, no anti virus and so many things u might missed out as compare to any other laptop.

u better go n have a look at the apple store before going for dell. 15inch screen?? now this is a little crazy!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> macbook pro has 10 hours battery life, 10x times better hardware (not in terms of processor and ram) which is the look and feel, multi touch, no anti virus and so many things u might missed out as compare to any other laptop.
> 
> u better go n have a look at the apple store before going for dell. 15inch screen?? now this is a little crazy!!



stop talking like a fanboy. and please stop this no antirivus thing. 

if you think that having a better case means 10x times better hardware, am sorry to say this, you do need to get some knowledge about computing.


----------



## techmaniack (Jul 21, 2010)

i visited the dell store today, for a demo. All they had to test the processor was a HD video! neways i tried it on core i5 540M 3M cache (45%-50% CPU usage ) and core i7 740QM 6M cache(14%-17% CPU usage). This has made things a lot clear for me. 

The question of mac is out of sight coz i don't think the performance will be anywhere around the Dells config. I just *attracted towards mac because of its Brand Name* and nothing else...

So, i have almost made up my mind that i would be going for Dell Studio 15...
if you have any suggestions pls feel free to share.

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

@DesiiBond the Graphics card is ATI Mobility Radeon 5470 1GB...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> macbook pro has 10 hours battery life, 10x times better hardware (not in terms of processor and ram) which is the look and feel, multi touch, no anti virus and so many things u might missed out as compare to any other laptop.



"No need of Antivirus" is NOT hardware dependent. You can have that with any Linux distro in that Dell for your information   
And  @ "_10x better in terms of hardware (not in terms of proccy and ram)_" 

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

Dell Studio 15 is a solid choice


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 21, 2010)

10x times better is just a metaphor. 

dude, i'm not being a fanboy here. i dont like it when somebody takes it personally. just being truthful n tryin to help.

as for my stand,

1. a windows will get virus 10 out of 10 times when given a chance while mac has a minimal chance. not that its not possible.
2. 10 hours battery life. which windows machine gives this?
3. great body
4. multi touch. (trying using your laptop for a day without an attached mouse hehe).
5. snow leopard is lighter as compared to windows OS. my own experience. i have been using windows since the days of windows 98 if u wanna know.

its trouble free as compared to windows machines.. no more comments on this.


----------



## azzu (Jul 21, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> 1. a windows will get virus 10 out of 10 times when given a chance while mac has a minimal chance. not that its not possible.


Not really ..
Many of people here i assure will be usin windows from more than an year without any virus issue..
given a chance one can get...Malaria too . its all on u how u use ur system..
there's also a Os named linux which one can use if u r Allergic to windows


hackerzlab said:


> 2. 10 hours battery life. which windows machine gives this?


Now go and search for 10 hours battery laptops and 8/10 laptops search returns are Windows..
ever heard of Extendable Batteries ( 9cell , 12 cell etc..)


hackerzlab said:


> 3. great body


No


hackerzlab said:


> 4. multi touch. (trying using your laptop for a day without an attached mouse hehe).


Agian ..many here use laptop for more than a day without .. he he he


hackerzlab said:


> 5. snow leopard is lighter as compared to windows OS. my own experience. i have been using windows since the days of windows 98 if u wanna know.


its ur Own experience and there are many others too...
but finally the OP's matter most here Right ?



hackerzlab said:


> its trouble free as compared to windows machines.. no more comments on this.


WAT ?>


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> 10x times better is just a metaphor.
> 
> dude, i'm not being a fanboy here. i dont like it when somebody takes it personally. just being truthful n tryin to help.
> 
> ...



Hey. We  are not asking you to take stand.  Your two posts showed that you recommend mac for it's look and multitouch while The op needs a powerful laptop 
Tha can excel in processing power.  So,  suggesting app mac here is like asking to live with megan  fox  and not  make love.


----------



## azzu (Jul 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> So,  suggesting app mac here is like asking to live with megan  fox  and not  make love.


Awesome Explanation 

so OP u goin with Dell 15 ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> 10x times better is just a metaphor.
> 
> dude, i'm not being a fanboy here. i dont like it when somebody takes it personally. just being truthful n tryin to help.
> 
> ...


You are simply comparing the two OSes against each other. Not considering factors like performance and costs. The biggest problem with OS X is the binding of their OS to Apple hardware and the extent to which their machines cost. That's why Apple products are no more than Premium Products with only the quality of their OS and some style to show for with inferior hardware. An Apple machine with good hardware costs a bomb.
Also regarding the Virus problem, I think I've already told you the answer.
Thus In this situation Dell Studio 15, is the right choice.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 22, 2010)

techmaniack said:


> The question of mac is out of sight coz i don't think the performance will be anywhere around the Dells config. I just *attracted towards mac because of its Brand Name* and nothing else...


I know, which is why I asked you to go take a look at it.

I am not going to get involved in this Mac versus PC debate all over again but you would be doing a disservice to yourself if you have an Apple Authorised Reseller in your city and do not at least go there once and use a Mac for a little while. You are about to spend half a lac on a computer and you owe it to yourself to look at all the options out there.

The first time I was in the market for a notebook, I got one suggestion out of twenty posts to go and take a look at a Mac. Thankfully for me, even though I was almost on the brink of purchasing an HP notebook then, I listened to that one blessed commenter, and it changed my life forever. I know it sounds like an exaggeration but it really has had that impact on me. (Three years later, I Googled for his username, found his e-mail address and sent him a “thank you” note.)

You may find that you prefer the customisability of Windows or the raw processing power in a cheaper machine that PC manufacturers offer even after trying a Mac. If so, by all means, buy the Dell Studio; it sounds like a great machine.

But you won’t know what you are missing until you give it a shot.

That’s all I’m sayin’.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2010)

aryayush said:


> But you won’t know what you are missing until you give it a shot.



aaah. lovely post. Can you please elaborate what will be missed?

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




techmaniack said:


> i visited the dell store today, for a demo. All they had to test the processor was a HD video! neways i tried it on core i5 540M 3M cache (45%-50% CPU usage ) and core i7 740QM 6M cache(14%-17% CPU usage). This has made things a lot clear for me.
> 
> The question of mac is out of sight coz i don't think the performance will be anywhere around the Dells config. I just *attracted towards mac because of its Brand Name* and nothing else...
> 
> ...



ah. that GPU is a weak link but still, should be okay. Also, if possible opt for 1yr or 3yr complete cover accident protection. 1yr costs 800 something and three year should cost around 8k (which can be taken later too).


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

techmaniack said:


> yeah even i've heard abt Acer Laptops but then u c the after sales service from Dell is better!!!
> 
> Pls suggest A Laptop within 55k or so, i'd be buying one in this week itself so it *URGENT*



Acer AS7551G-5821
 Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium ; 64-bit version; AMD Phenom™ II Quad-Core Mobile Processor N930 (2MB L2 cache, 2.0GHz); 4GB (2/2) DDR3 1066 SDRAM; 500GB hard drive; integrated Super-Multi drive; 5-in-1 card reader; Acer® CineCrystal 17.3" (1600 x 900) TFT display; ATI Radeon™ HD 5650 graphics; 802.11b/g/n WLAN, gigabit LAN, webcam; black chassis; one-year limited warranty

Around some 45k


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 23, 2010)

what he's missed? well to tell u the truth, its an apple thing (by this, i mean to use it a month or two and not a day). yeah mock at me, i used windows for over 10 years.

Here's the reason why i recommend him a mac from the OP.



> *what i care about*
> 
> -Video editing/converting
> -Web Designing (Adobe Dreamweaver, Flash, Flex, )
> ...



here's why,
1. i have made over 10 videos using iMovie and Final Cut Pro and video conversion, i keep doing it for my cell phone and friends using imToo conversion.

2. i work freelance and make websites & newsletters/brochures all the time using photoshop and other tools.

3. Yes i use Xampp and also Mamp

4. I use VMWARE Fushion and have installed windows xp but i never use it. just installed to test it. very very stable.

5. Xcode pre-installed (else they will give u a DVD) for all your coding needs. i'm and engg student myself. 

6. Keyboard and multi touch mouse pad is freaking AWESOME. u wont like to use a windows laptop again after using the multi touch (repeating again. yes)

7. weight? oh yeah. far better and since u r considering the weight, i assume u would be going around in ur college and so a 10 hours battery backup will do u good. 

8. Looks? i haven't seen a better looking laptop than those of apple macbook pro/air. may be i should check my glasses or u should.

now what is desiibond and azzu talking about? *Respect* to desiibond but keep your ego aside sometimes dude. btw, i like your megan fox thingy hehe 

My macbook pro has just 2GB RAM, 160GB HDD and C2D 2.26 GHz (i bought it a year back) while the new macbook pro comes with 4GB RAM DDR3, 250GB HDD and C2D 2.4 Ghz among other things at the same price after students' discount @ 12% - Rs 63k. Macbook has the same config at a lower price.

Macbook Pro has more than u need buddy only if u have the cash.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2010)

hackerzlab said:


> what he's missed? well to tell u the truth, its an apple thing (by this, i mean to use it a month or two and not a day). yeah mock at me, i used windows for over 10 years.
> 
> Here's the reason why i recommend him a mac from the OP.
> 
> ...



now, replace that core2duo with a blazing fast quad core/8 thread core i7
replace that 4GB 800/1066MHz RAM with 1333MHz DDR3 
double the HDD size and get  a HDD with faster RPM which turns to faster data transfer rates.

imagine now how faster the video editing would be. This is exactly what the OP would need! Amen! 

macbooks are definitely the best looking laptops but sorry, they just don't have enough juice for number crunching! And if you think that me suggesting the OP to go for powerful beast over sexy look is Ego, sorry mate, can't help. 

Intel has almost phased out Core2Duo out of the market but Apple is still using it. The same hardware that Apple opts for 1.5L macbook pro comes in a 30k laptop running windows 7.

Do remember that I do suggest macs for guys who need it, who just need it for movies music etc or to develop apps for iOS or to show off in public by sitting outside a mall and pretending to do something really important (yes, I come across these guys every time I go to a mall in Bangalore) but for some serious stuff, sorry, it's PC all the way. And one more thing, my friend's manager denied to get him a macbook because it's not worth in office environment and he is right. There are other who got it and deemed it not worthy for serious use.


----------



## techmaniack (Jul 23, 2010)

@Desiibond i'll be going with 1yr Accident warranty, and that Megan Fox comment was dhaaasu...

@Arya bro i truly deeply and madly want to buy macBook and i will when i will go out in the market to buy a Laptop to just *USE*. Today i need a laptop to *WORK ON*!
Listen i do have faith in Steve Jobs and his company but i wonder how could they out perform (core i7 + 4GB + 1GB Graphics) with just (c2d + 2GB + lesser graphics)!!!

and regarding the virus thingy, i love to play with them! i don't feel complete if i don't carry a couple of them with me, so *BEWARE* before you want a movie in your PenDrive from my laptop... 

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

@RajKumar, the aceconfig looks cool, but... i'm tempted towards core i7! i wish the AMD guys could have launched their Fusion stuff in the first quarter of 2010 coz i'm a great fan of AMD but in laptops intel ROCKS!!!


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 23, 2010)

> Do remember that I do suggest macs for guys who need it, who just need  it for movies music etc or to develop apps for iOS or to show off in  public by sitting outside a mall and pretending to do something really  important (yes, I come across these guys every time I go to a mall in  Bangalore) but for some serious stuff, sorry, it's PC all the way. And  one more thing, my friend's manager denied to get him a macbook because  it's not worth in office environment and he is right. There are other  who got it and deemed it not worthy for serious use.


LOL... now, ur reputation is seriously at stake.

Good if the OP wants to go for dell. i tried to help.

mac os doesn't require such a high end hardware. its as fast as any other laptops my friends have with i5/i7 laptops - the reason why i say mac os is lighter as compare to windows os. 

may be u should find someone who uses macbook pro and get a "real feel" instead of those demo pieces in the stores and using it for few minutes not knowing what to click or what to do.

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

wait a minute, desiibond posted


> now, replace that core2duo with a blazing fast quad core/8 thread core i7
> replace that 4GB 800/1066MHz RAM with 1333MHz DDR3
> double the HDD size and get  a HDD with faster RPM which turns to faster data transfer rates.
> 
> ...


sorry mate, u dont even know which RAM macbook pro uses and u r suggesting someone already? and if u think processor speed, ram and hdd is the only thing u care about when choosing a laptop? sorry dude, u can't be helped. why a laptop? get a PC instead.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2010)

*When you should get a Mac:*

You have _used_ a Mac and think that Mac OS X is the best operating system ever made and cannot imagine using any other operating system now.

*When you should not get a Mac:*

You work in an office or go to an educational institution that demands that you use particular applications that only run on Windows and most of your computing involves around using those applications.
You have used a Mac and decided that you do not like Mac OS X.
You think it will make you look cool.

*What tasks can Windows do that Mac OS X cannot:*

Practically, nothing. But like I said before, some corporations and educational institutions place artificial restraints on their employees and students respectively that force them to stick with Windows.

*What tasks can Mac OS X do that Windows cannot:*

Practically, nothing. It’s not about what you do, it’s how you do it.

*Reasons to prefer Macs over PCs:*

Better quality software
Lack of viruses
Better stability
More user friendly design
Better quality hardware
Sexier looking machines
Premium support (not as applicable in India as in the USA)

*Reasons to prefer PCs over Macs:*

More control over both software and hardware
Cheaper
Better compatibility
Familiarity
More pirate friendly

*My recommendation:*
Unless you happen to work or study at an institution that makes Windows software mandatory and you have to use those apps for several hours every day, go _use_ a Mac. Apple has a section of their website dedicated to explaining to a Windows user why they will love a Mac. On every page of that section, there is a prominent button on the top-right. You know what it says? Not “Buy a Mac”, but “Try a Mac”. Because Apple is confident enough in their product that they know you’ll realise it is superior once you have actually tried it out.

The problem with us Indians is that we are so strongly averse to change that we do not even give it that much of an opportunity, even though we have nothing to lose. The reason advocates of Windows discourage you from actually using a Mac is because they know that chances are that you will realise that all your hardware comparisons are downright petty once you see what Mac OS X is all about. But if you don’t, get a PC. If 90% of the world uses it, it must be doing something right.

And that’s my last contribution to this topic.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2010)

> @Arya bro i truly deeply and madly want to buy macBook and i will when i  will go out in the market to buy a Laptop to just *USE*. Today i  need a laptop to *WORK ON*!


Really? If you are saying this on the basis of your experiences with that OS, than marketing effect, then go for the Macbook. You can surely do all your work there. Choice of OS is hugely underrated while buying any computer, and the funny thing is that the OS is the thing with which you use all the time, and that extra performance actually doesn't matter as much as the ease usage of the OS.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2010)

aryayush said:


> *When you should get a Mac:*
> 
> The problem with us Indians is that we are so strongly averse to change that we do not even give it that much of an opportunity, even though we have nothing to lose. The reason advocates of Windows discourage you from actually using a Mac is because they know that chances are that you will realise that all your hardware comparisons are downright petty once you see what Mac OS X is all about. But if you don’t, get a PC. If 90% of the world uses it, it must be doing something right.
> 
> And that’s my last contribution to this topic.



yawn at the long post. The thing about Indians is not that we don't like change. We think twice before buying a product, we pay only if the price tag is right and thank God, 99% of us never fall in RDF. And the thing about Windows users or PC users is that we respect hard earned money. We don't show-off, we don't blindly buy whatever Steve Jobs says "Magical" "world class" "award winning" etc etc. We are sensible enough to choose what exactly is necessary and what is not. 

And please, there is no need to post such boring things about mac and Indians etc. We don't need a preaching from a mac addict.

PS: I respect OS X but it's the Apple Tax that has been the deal breaker. 

Macbook Pro:

Intel Core i7 
4-GB Memory
500GB hard drive1
SD card slot
Built-in 8- to 9-hour battery2
Intel HD Graphic
NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M with 512 MB

Rs.1,29,900 *

This is a similar config that Dell Studio has but it costs more than double the price. Is it worth? why should one pay 70k just coz it has OS X and built my Apple? 

Macbook Pro:
Intel Core i5
4-GB Memory
320GB hard drive1
SD card slot
Built-in 8- to 9-hour battery2
Intel HD Graphic
NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M with 256 MB

Costs 1.1L. Same config is available for 35k-40k in normal laptops. Again, how do you justify paying 70k-75k just for OS X and Apple brand name? 

And please don't talk about build quality. We don't keep laptops on a railway track every day neither do we keep them in microwave. And Dell's accident cover works lot better than Apple's warranty and it costs 800 bucks for the first year. Hence, there is nothing to worry. Not to forget the excellent build quality of Dell Studio laptops.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




hackerzlab said:


> LOL... now, ur reputation is seriously at stake.
> 
> Good if the OP wants to go for dell. i tried to help.
> 
> ...




I am least bothered about my reputation. I suggest to fellow members what is useful and what makes most sense. I am least bothered if it's made by Dell or HP or Apple. 



hackerzlab said:


> mac os doesn't require such a high end hardware. its as fast as any other laptops my friends have with i5/i7 laptops - the reason why i say mac os is lighter as compare to windows os.



Again, you totally misunderstood the requirement. The OP is buying laptop to do AV editing, *not to boot and keep staring at desktop and awe at CPU/RAM usage.* When the hard work starts, it's not that OS at fault, it's the underlying hardware and even if OS X runs light, the amount of time taken for heavy rendering increases exponentially when old and stale hardware is used (like Core2Duo and low speed RAM and HDD). This is exactly why I am recommending Core i7 based Dell laptop.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

Am asking this to all you MAC fanboys. Apple - MacBook Pro - Meet the new MacBook Pro family.
In this page Apple says "the fastest and most powerful macbook pros times three. They say that the new macbooks with core I5 and core i7 are upto 3 times faster. so, why are you guys saying that hardware specs is not important? why shouldn't the op go for a laptop that comes with powerful hardware that is available at the same price as least powerful macbooks?

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Am asking this to all you MAC fanboys. Apple - MacBook Pro - Meet the new MacBook Pro family.
In this page Apple says "the fastest and most powerful macbook pros times three. They say that the new macbooks with core I5 and core i7 are upto 3 times faster. so, why are you guys saying that hardware specs is not important? why shouldn't the op go for a laptop that comes with powerful hardware that is available at the same price as least powerful macbooks?


----------



## red dragon (Jul 24, 2010)

I do not really understand,why on earth some student in India want to spend about 65k on a mac,where he can do virtually everything he needs in a 35-40k machine.If show off is such a necessity why not drive a BMW or a Merc and use a Dell?


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2010)

I think the OP really knows what he needs to get. He'll decide that for himself.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Choice of OS is hugely underrated while buying any computer, and the funny thing is that the OS is the thing with which you use all the time, and that extra performance actually doesn't matter as much as the ease usage of the OS.


Perhaps I fall in this category. I chose buying a Mac mini for 40k over an AMD config and my requirements were exactly similar to OP's.


----------



## techmaniack (Jul 27, 2010)

red dragon said:


> I do not really understand,why on earth some student in India want to spend about 65k on a mac,where he can do virtually everything he needs in a 35-40k machine.If show off is such a necessity why not drive a BMW or a Merc and use a Dell?



Woah!!! so you are saying that saving those 25k on laptop can buy a BMW or Merc for show off !!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't wish to comment in this thread as buying a laptop is purely a personal choice and interfering will lead to fanwars of the type we used to have back in 2008 (the most entertaining year in this forum history ).

But I guess I'm the sort of oddball here. I had similar requirements and now use a 23k laptop running a customized linux based OS and have no complaints because I'm getting my job done with this thing comfortably and at the same time it did not embarrass me when I asked its price.

I use it in the same place where ppl use macbooks, dell studios, HP DV6'es and Acer 5740's all around me


----------



## raman0890 (Aug 5, 2010)

Want to hear about the advantages
of using a Mac? There are several.
Apple has a reputation for releasing
hardware that not only performs
well, but looks like it performs well.
This design-centered thinking
inspires a line-up of computers that
seem downright architectural. The
thin, aluminum wrapped back Pro
being just one shining example.
Good looks don ’t hurt the Mac’s
resale value, either. The main
advantages of the Macs are in ease
of use. When it comes to your
screen, if you really think about it, all
you really have is an image. All the
action is on the screen. And Mac has
an interface that feels really good.
Many find the Mac ’s OS 10 Leopard
operating system more intuitive
than PC ’s Vista. Macs also come
with a free suite of bundled
software, known as iLife, that allows
you to easily create and organize
your digital media. So if you think
you ’d like to make your own music,
or edit a home video, or a publish a
book of recent photos, using a Mac
can streamline the process. Last but
not least, the intuitive operating
system we mentioned. Well, it ’s got
a feature called boot camp, that lets
you run Windows applications at
their normal speed. Hmm... all the
features of a Mac, with all the
applications made for the PC. It
seems like those concerns about
compatibility are finally being put to
rest


----------



## koolaid (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL...I came across this forum briefly and cannot believe what I am reading. Why is this even an argument? Obviously, the Dell Studio 14 wins hands down. You can make excuses all you want for the mbp, but a c2d and outdated hardware won't be able to compete against the new hardware. 
You're talking about a quad-core i7 cpu in your laptop. If you want something that looks really good, get a sony Z series. It will blow any Apple computer out of the waters, looks amazingly expensive, and also a "status" symbol.

It's just so sad that all the idiots on here are so defensive when any criticisms are thrown at Apple. Like all big companies, Apple's quality has declined a lot from when their first made iPods and iPhones.


----------



## sbhas2k (Aug 12, 2010)

hmm... i used both Mac and Windows .. infact using windows at office and Mac at home (personal)..

I find Mac better than Windows in any sense.. Macbook is a whole package and not to be compared part by part.. Windows 7 is catching up.. but not yet upto the mark..

Macbook is generally meant for video editing, photography and heavy processing application like adobe, final cut pro etc.. Check anyone in US who are in these field and u find a mac with them..

So it's ur personal choice.. if you are into photography and video editing.. then mac is the best.. otherwise.. u can go by the way you want...

I like mac the most when compared to windows.. all based on my experience and not apple fanboy or anything..


----------



## sachitgul (Aug 12, 2010)

omg!!
this thread is filled with MAC fanbois!!


yes i do agree that MAC's are good and all...
but they are way way over rated and over priced!!

as someone said "all" the pros use MAC..
well bcz for pro's money isnt an issue..
and anyways how would you know what the pros use!
but more importantly its the ideas of the pros that matter not what they use!


also PCs can do the same stuff that MAC can do..
PC's can run video editing softwares from the like of avid..
also a whole host of audio softwares run on the PC..

and whoever says that MAC OS is free of viruses and is indestructible  is wrong because OS X Snow Leopard is more vulnerable to attack than Microsoft Windows for lacking full address space layout randomization (ASLR) since OS X v10.5, which Microsoft has implemented since Windows Vista.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

The OP has obviously bought a Dell Studio 14 by now. 



sachitgul said:


> and whoever says that MAC OS is free of viruses and is indestructible  is wrong because OS X Snow Leopard is more vulnerable to attack than Microsoft Windows for lacking full address space layout randomization (ASLR) since OS X v10.5, which Microsoft has implemented since Windows Vista.


omfg!!!


----------

